
Karl Rove Will Find That Republicans Can’t Buy Talent In Silicon Valley - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/karl-rove-will-find-that-republicans-cant-buy-talent-in-silicon-valley/
======
nonamegiven
And Silicon Valley may find that Silicon Valley is not as politically
monolithic as it thinks it is. I'm sure there are plenty of closeted
conservatives in the Valley who would love to get paid to further the message.

------
RougeFemme
And there are bound to be some who are politically agnostic/independent, as
well as those who identify as liberal but, for the right price, would do the
work. Actually, I can't believe that _all_ the conservatives in Silicon Valley
are closeted.

------
CamperBob2
(Shrug) If Himmler could find people in Germany who were willing to guard the
gates of concentration camps, then Karl Rove can find people in Silicon Valley
who will be willing to do his relatively innocuous bidding.

You can pay people to do pretty much anything, it turns out. One of life's
little secrets.

~~~
marssaxman
Of course he will be able to hire people; he just won't be able to hire the
best people.

------
anactofgod
It'll be interesting to see if the Republicans can hire high-quality talent
required in sufficient numbers from as deep a pool.

Meanwhile, though, the capabilities of third parties will fall even further
behind those of the increasingly entrenched duopoly.

------
jf271
If he will let them work from home I bet a few Yahoo employees would be
willing to join on.

------
michaelwww
Salt Lake City is probably his best alternative

